# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление Конфигурации "Хеликс:Автомойка и шиномонтаж" - помогите, есть у кого.

## irk_08

Добрый день всем!!!
Помогите найти обновление конфигурации "Хеликс:Автомойка и шиномонтаж".
Сейчас стоит 2.0.25.1, необходимо последнюю стабильно работающую с онлайн кассой.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dilertmb

Добрый день. Не удалось Вам найти эту конфигурацию? Я вот тоже ищу.

----------


## foxrus

Привет! А у есть хотя бы версия 2.0.25?

----------


## Takelag

Есть напиши на почту matvei_94 собака list.ru

----------

